# What team for Contador in 2010??



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm sorry if there has already been a thread about this (if so I've missed it); but I was just curious as to where you all speculate that Contador will end up after his contract with Astana is done at the end of the year?

Personally, I can't see him staying with Astana given their leadership struggles, and I wonder if he will head to Caisse d'Epargne (as some have rumored)? I heard that Garmin had been interested in him previously, but I can't see Contador being interested in riding for such a young team.... I also question compatibility given Contador's rumored ties to Operation Puerto, and the fact that Garmin seems content with up-and-coming VdV and now *possibly* Wiggins becoming more of a GC guy.

Where do you guys think he could end up? What teams do you think he could find a home in? What teams would appeal to him as being strong enough to support him?!


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

I think AC will still be with Astana and Vino, only without The Hog and LA. Astana will have more Spanish an KZ riders. 

The Hog and LA will be on LA's new team that he will be riding part time for.


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

Saxo Bank... but the media rumor is Caisse


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

any team he wants


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

mikeyp123 said:


> any team he wants


Real Madrid C.F.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Caisse I hope. He'd look great on the new Dogma.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I think JB should help Evans get his first tour win next year if Contador jumps ship. Wouldn't that be a good ol' kick to the balls.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

jsedlak said:


> I think JB should help Evans get his first tour win next year if Contador jumps ship. Wouldn't that be a good ol' kick to the balls.



Evans? :lol:



He had his best chance last year when there was no real competition. It's over for him.


----------



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

Caisse d'Epargne


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

Alberto Contador is going to Caisse d'Epargne next year. He helped Valverde win last month and Caisse d'Epargne is helping contador in the tour. Valverde will be suspended for 2 years and Contador will be the team leader.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

fab4 said:


> Alberto Contador is going to Caisse d'Epargne next year. He helped Valverde win last month and Caisse d'Epargne is helping contador in the tour. Valverde will be suspended for 2 years and Contador will be the team leader.



They do have the nicest looking kits in the peloton. :thumbsup: 

Maybe a toss up with Garmin's. 

Maybe he should ride for Garmin.


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

Festina? :idea:


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Caisse is a good bet - Spanish Team?


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Caisse d'Epargne*

is the most likely. I would be surprised if he stayed with Astana, because once Vino comes back ASO probably won't invite them to the TDF.

What about Columbia? Kirchen doesn't really cut it as a GC rider, and Tony Martin, who might some day, is rather young.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

oarsman said:


> is the most likely. I would be surprised if he stayed with Astana, because once Vino comes back ASO probably won't invite them to the TDF.
> 
> What about Columbia? Kirchen doesn't really cut it as a GC rider, and Tony Martin, who might some day, is rather young.


That's a good point. I hadn't considered that. My projection was based on this article: 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/kazakh-coup-to-oust-armstrong-and-bruyneel-from-team-astana


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

totally agree with caisse
he is already gone.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm thinking Caisse, but you're right...I hadn't even considered Columbia..... seems funny that such a great team as that doesn't really have a good GC guy.... but then again, Caisse doesn't really either....  ... Caisse is more 'fitting' though!


----------



## RSPDiver (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah, intial reaction would be to expect C d'E, for nationalist sake and for training similarities (etc...). But Rabo or QuickStep could use some GC capability (or luck) of late. I don't see Vaughters wanting to associate his team with any star that has a potential cloud around him from OP, but nor do I see VdV as coming into his prime, per se, since (I believe) he's already in his 30's, and just now becoming the lead GC guy for his team.

So, QS could try to transform to a GC team, and perhaps Columbia try to move to a Classics team, as QS has been (per Paul and Phil).

Just tossin' it out there...


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Columbia cant support contador in a GC. They are more interested in building the perfect train for Cavandish at Grand Tours than winning the overall. Just ask Tony Martin how much help he is getting. Whoever he races for, he will be another rider. He is where he is because of the powerhouse GC team he rides for. If he leaves Astana he will become the next Iban Mayo.


----------



## Wborgers (Oct 6, 2008)

Is Contador's contract over at the end of this year?


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

Banesto?


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

ti-triodes said:


> Evans? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> He had his best chance last year when there was no real competition. It's over for him.



Hmmm

He's fitter this year. 

It's definitely over for him this year but you never know ...


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

spookyload said:


> If he leaves Astana he will become the next Iban Mayo.


Except for the fact that well, Contador's one of ONLY FIVE RIDERS EVER TO HAVE WON ALL THREE GRAND TOURS.

Do some of you even watch cycling?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

FondriestFan said:


> Except for the fact that well, Contador's one of ONLY FIVE RIDERS EVER TO HAVE WON ALL THREE GRAND TOURS.
> 
> Do some of you even watch cycling?


Yes we do watch cycling. Like I said, take him away from the team that was built to help Lance win 7 tours to a mediocre team like Silence-Lotto, where he will get very little support, and he will fade into oblivion. Joseba Beloki and Iban Mayo could have been amazing GC riders for a long team had they not had to work pretty much for themselves (granted Mayo can't TT) . Contado will be the same type rider as Beloki was prior to the crash. He will be left to fend for himself. He will not do as well. Ask Cadel Evans what it is like to try to win Grand Tours without any help.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Looks to me that Contador and Vinokurov will stay at Astana. Looks to me that JB, LA, Levi and Andreas would need a new team. Of course, if they win the TdF, sponsors will be fallingover themselves signing on a new team. How about Team Nike? Lance, Levi and Cav on the same team... with Klodden, Popo and Hincapie?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

He will ride for Bbox Telecom.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

spookyload said:


> Yes we do watch cycling. Like I said, take him away from the team that was built to help Lance win 7 tours to a mediocre team like Silence-Lotto, where he will get very little support, and he will fade into oblivion. Joseba Beloki and Iban Mayo could have been amazing GC riders for a long team had they not had to work pretty much for themselves (granted Mayo can't TT) . Contado will be the same type rider as Beloki was prior to the crash. He will be left to fend for himself. He will not do as well. Ask Cadel Evans what it is like to try to win Grand Tours without any help.



1. This is not the team that was built to help Lance win 7 Grand Tours.
2. Evans, even without support, has not faded into oblivion. He's finished 2nd several times.
3. Savoldelli seemed to do ok fending for himself in his second Giro win, and he's nowhere the rider Contador is.
4. Contador has won all 3 grand tours by, what, age 26?


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

Michael Ball will sign Contador to Rock Racing and then fire him mid season because of "lack of performance".


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

twiggy said:


> Where do you guys think he could end up? What teams do you think he could find a home in? What teams would appeal to him as being strong enough to support him?!


http://tour-de-france.velonews.com/article/95052/contador-linked-to-planned-spanish-team


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

WAZCO said:


> http://tour-de-france.velonews.com/article/95052/contador-linked-to-planned-spanish-team


Alonso was very prominent at the prologue. I saw him several times when Astana riders were being shown. I was surprised Liggett and Sherwin didn't mention him.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

fab4 said:


> Alberto Contador is going to Caisse d'Epargne next year. He helped Valverde win last month and Caisse d'Epargne is helping Contador in the tour. Valverde will be suspended for 2 years and Contador will be the team leader.


Caisse d'Epargne is one of the few big budget teams left in the Pro Tour (IIRC). I am sure they would love to be getting Grand Tour wins for all those €€s.


----------

